# upload pics



## Supervette101 (Oct 11, 2011)

How do I upload pics?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Supervette101* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Supervette101 (Oct 11, 2011)

hey thanks for you non help, if I knew where to post it I would have. And don't tell me to search it cuz I did that already too. And if you think about it, wouldn't this be a question for most newbs to the sight? Thanks for nothing


----------



## big60235 (Oct 11, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> hey thanks for you non help, if I knew where to post it I would have. And don't tell me to search it cuz I did that already too. And if you think about it, wouldn't this be a question for most newbs to the sight? Thanks for nothing




Now that takes nutz the size of Texas..... You just told the owner of IronMag to Fu(k himself. I would neg your $hit and ban you fast as hell if I was Prince. That kind of BS will not make you a lot of friends around here. 

To answer your question, let me start with you can't from your iphone. If you spent 2 minutes looking around you would find the paperclip simble with the drop down arrow next to it. Usually a paper clip is to Attach something to the existing document. I see how in your fucktard state you might have been confused and thought it was to clean out your e-crackpipe. On you computer if you click the paperclip it will literally walk you through the whole process. If you can't figure it out from there maybe just stop posting, you are too stupid to trust with any information. 

BTW - Welcome to Ironmagizine. Hopefully you enjoy your short stay.


----------



## Supervette101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Big, I know how to do all of that stuff, problem was it wasn't allowing me to post the pics. And next time before you open you dumb ass mouth and insult someone you should take the time to think. I'm 43 yrs old and promise you I have more experience with working out and AAS than you could ever dream. So to piss a guy like me off or ban me only hurts someone like you to lose my knowledge. I made a legit point, and I really don't care who he was.


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 12, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> hey thanks for you non help, if I knew where to post it I would have. And don't tell me to search it cuz I did that already too. And if you think about it, wouldn't this be a question for most newbs to the sight? Thanks for nothing


You're bitching at an automated message that everybody gets when they post in the new members section.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 12, 2011)

lolz Welcome to IM.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hey


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW, welcome i guess.


----------

